#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > سوال: ریکاوری هارد Unallocated شده

## 17mousavi

سلام دوستان
بعد از تعمیر برد هارد seagate 500 حالا کل ظرفیت هارد Unallocated شده و فاقد پارتیشن است. به نظرتون بهترین برنامه برای ریکاوری بخشی از اطلاعات مهم روی هارد چیه؟

----------

*akbarof*,*amiirhossein*,*mohsen zmr*,*pese*,*pps2011*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pese

اگر پارتیشن از بین رفته بهترین برنامه partition recivery  است. من خودم از برنامه active partiton در سی دی هایرن بوت ورژن 7 بود که ازش استفاده می کردم خیلی خوب جواب می گرفتم.
در چنین حالتی شما نیاز به ریکاوری فایل ها ندارید همین که پارتیشن ریکاوری بشه فایل ها بر می گرده.

موقعی هم هست پارتیشن ها سالمند ولی فایل هایی که در درایو ها بودند از بین رفته اند به هر دلیلی اون موقع بادی از نرم افزار ریکاوری استفاده کنید مثل نرم افزار pc3  

همیشه نسخه های بوتیبل نرم افزار ها سریع تر و بهتر عمل می کنند.

بهترین نرم افزار جهت ریکاوری فایل های خاص نرم افزار ریکاوری تخصصی هستند نه نرم افزار های عمومی

نرم افزار های عمومی ریکاوری چه نرم افزار هایی هستند؟ 
نرم افزار هایی که تمامی فایل ها را بدون توجه به پسوند فایل مورد نظر جستجو و ریکاوری می کنند

نرم افزار های تخصصی چه هستند؟ نرم افزار هایی که طبق الگوریتم بهترین زمان دسترسی به فایل ها شروع به جستجو می کنند . مثلا فقط فایل های عکس jpg را جستجو می کنند و یا فقط عکس های هارد های مخصوص سیگیت را جستجو می کنند مثل انواع نرم افزار های ریکاوری که شرکت سیگیت برای انواع مدل های هارد خود عرضه کرده است

توجه کنید الگوریتم هر هارد برای ذخیره سازی هر فایل با هارد دیگر مثلا مارک وسترن دیجیتال فرق داره پس بهتره از نرم افزار تخصصی استفاده کنید.

----------

*17mousavi*,*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mahmod31*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## 17mousavi

دوست من از پاسخ شما دلگرم شدم اما من متاسفانه با 50 گیگ یک درایو c ساختم (نمیدونم c قبلی چند گیگ بوده) و یک ویندوز نصب کردم البته 450 گیگ دیگه دست نخورده و Unallocated هست حالا چی از چه نرم افزاری استفاده کنم؟

----------

*akbarof*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## Yek.Doost

active partiton

----------

*17mousavi*,*akbarof*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*pps2011*,*sajjad-d*,*sattar62*,*همتا*

----------


## 17mousavi

سلام دوستان
من با چند تا برنامه تست کردم وقتی عکس های ریکاوری شده رو باز میکنم پیغام No Preview Available میاد فیلمهای 3gp که ریکاوری شدن هم باز نمیشن و km player با کدهاش مشکل داره... به نظرتون عکسها باید چطور ریکاوری بشن که این مشکل پیش نیاد؟ :ریکاوری هارد Unallocated شده:

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## Yek.Doost

EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard Professional 6.0

سلام
از این برنامه استفاده کن
فایل های سالم و خراب رو جدا میکنه 
فک کنم فایل های سالم رو توی یه پوشه به نام Raw جمع میکنه و زیر مجموعه هاش هم به این شکله که اطلاعات رو بر اساس فرمتشون جمع اوری میکنه
مثلا تمام فایل های Jpg در یک پوشه جمعشون میکنه

----------

*17mousavi*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## kh.a

دوست عزیز بهترین نرم افزار find and mount  هست . البته باید درایو c رو با حداقل اندازه درست می کردی .
اگر ساختار پارتیشن ها درست باشه اونها رو پیدا می کنه و به صورت درایو مجازی اجازه محتوای درایو ها رو ببینی و کپی کنی .
فقط برای رجیستر کردن نرم افزار اومدن name و password رو برعکس گذاشتن که باید بهش توجه کنید .

با نرم افزار Acronis isk director suit قسمت ریکاوری هم می تونی به راحتی پارتیشن ها رو برگردونی .

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mahmod31*,*mohsen zmr*,*sahamipoor*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## sahamipoor

دوستان تو روخدا کمکم کنید،،،خاستم دوتا پارتیشن رو باهم جمع کنم که با برنامه acronis disk director،اما بجز درایو c تمام پارتیشن های دیگه ام رو دلیت کرده وهر چقد ریکاوری پارتیشن رو میزنم بازم بر نمیگردن،باید چکار کنم تمام اطلاعاتم رو از دست دارم میدم،لطفا کمک کنید

----------

*kh.a*,*mohsen zmr*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## kh.a

راه خاصی نداره فقط باید حوصله داشته باشی و برنامه های ریکاوری رو امتحان کنی .اگه ویندوز هم نداری با ویندوز لایو بوت کن و find and mount رو امتحان کن

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## amiirhossein

سلام دوست عزیز من از بوت Paragon Partition Manager (دی وی دی شماره 21 گردو 2013) استفاده کردم برای برگرداندن پارتیشنهای از بین رفته هم خیلی خوب جواب داد هم محیط ساده ای داره. امیدوارم بتونه کمکت کنه

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## khelane

اگه انلوکیت شده و پارتیشن بندی نشده بعدش بهت تضمین میدم این دوتا نرم افزار صدرصد بدونه هیچ نقصی بازیابی میکنه درصورتی که کل هارد انلوکیت و هیچ نوع دستکاری نرم افزاری بعد هارد نشده مثل پارتیشن بندی 
برنامه های 
acronis director 
partition wizard home edition  or mini 
هردوتا تو مجموعه هایرن بوت دیسک موجود میباشند در نسخه 15 ورژن ریستورش خیلی نرم افزارهای خوبی داره
موفق باشید

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## aa500

با عرض پوزش از مدیر محترم نمیتونم تاپیک جدید بزنم این پیام میاد
Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.

سلام من یک هارد 3ترا وسترن گرین دارم. ویندوز عوض کردم یهو دیدم یکی از درایو ها نیستش. موقع نصب اصلا بهش دست نزدم. 
بابرنامه Active Partition Recovery اسکن کردم هم درایو بودش و هم فایلها. منتها recovery نمیکنه. چطور فایلا رو بکشم بیرون؟ تمام زندگیم تو اون درایوه...
Minitool Partition Wizard   رو هم نصب کردم ولی بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم. چه گزینه ای بزنم تا درایو برگرده یا حداقل فایلامو بیرون بکشم

----------

